# Sears/Craftsman Pantograph - Model 26002



## Odin (Jun 12, 2016)

I have a Electric Engraver, less motor, with the assembly instructions
missing, lost from a flooded basement ! I bought this years ago, but
I lost my wife, then complications, ( health, etc. ), kept me busy !
Now I'd like to use it, but the assembly instructions are missing, &
I've found a few small parts the I'm not sure where they go !
Any help would be greatly appreciated !
Thank You, & God Bless You All ! Gene


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

http://www.routerforums.com/craftsman-manuals/33177-craftsman-pantograph.html

Hi Gene and welcome. I checked our manuals section and that specific one isn't there but there was a thread on a different one which might be helpful. Click on the link above.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

welcome to the forums Odin...


----------



## TallPaul85 (Sep 27, 2004)

Do a Bing or Google search for the model number for the Craftsman engraver. There are many sites besides this one that offer photocopies or PDF files for different tools on the internet. Also check to see if Sears put the label on a pantograph that was made by another company and do a search on that company.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I have one, but I don't know how to make a pdf file to copy it so I can post it?

Herb


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You`d need to scan it and then convert it or you could just email the scans as is.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Gene,are you sure that is the correct model number? I did a search and can't find that particular number. I have the 25187, and that manual is at this site for downloading: .manualslib.com/manual/491171/Craftsman-335-25187.html

There are some for sale on ebay,and really there is not much that has to be assembled on one. Do a search and there are lots of pictures that should give you a general idea how to assemble one. 
Herb


----------

